# TXFX make and take(Air cannon)



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

Enter your vote today! A new poll has been created for the
TXfx group:

Planning an air cannon Make and Take for July(Austin area). What date is good

o July 10th
o July 24th
o July 31st

To vote, please visit the following web page:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TXfx/surveys?id=2976321

Go here to look at Air cannon examples
http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Air Cannons


Thanks! Steve


----------

